# just married pregnant and ready to make an exit



## Mrs Tina (Apr 12, 2010)

hi i am 8 months pregnant and feeling all alone i am married and this is my first child this is his thrid and we only been married for a couple of months now. I am feeling like he dose not understand me. He is not acting like i think he should act latly I feel like we are growing apart we are not having sex he want to hang with the boy now and i just dont understand and on top of all that he is looking for work. And between us is an 16 year age differnts. When we do talk about the baby he all was talks about his other kids that burns me cause this baby is by me so just cause your daughter came early dose not mean are baby will or just cause you son got up in the middle of every night dose not mean this baby will. I have tryed to talk to him about how i feel but its not working i have even try just to relax about everything that is going on. But I cant help but to think that this is why this is his thrid time getting married cause he dose not listen he think he knows it all someone please help because i am about to run for the exit


----------



## Q*bert (Mar 30, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that what should be such a happy time is your life is not going your way.

It's only a matter of weeks until the baby arrives. As hard as it is, you need to focus on that. 

Being newlyweds is hard enough without throwing a baby into the mix (I'm sure you've heard THAT before). It's one of those "all bets are off" situations. 

Focus on the baby, making sure you and the little one are healthy. Wait until a few months after the birth to reassess your life, and whether big changes are in order. You'll be amazed how a new baby in the house changes the dynamics of a marriage, for better and worse. Hopefully its for the better.


----------

